# Oak spiral and bubbles



## Matty_Kay (May 2, 2014)

Hi- last night I added an American oak medium-plus toast spiral to 5 gallons of Merlot aging in a carboy and upon doing so there was a massive rush of bubbles rising to the top of the carboy.

Has this happened to anyone else before? As of this morning there are still bubbles rising but not the same degree as last night.

Is it potentially trapped CO2? Or should I be concerned of something else.

Thanks.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 2, 2014)

It's almost certainly dissolved CO2. The pores of the wood provided nucleation sites for the formation of bubbles (heterogenous nucleation).


----------



## Floandgary (May 2, 2014)

Pos-olutely!! Every time I add oak or anything else, even after stabilization, I stand by with the towels!! CO2 for sure.. Will settle down within a day or so depending on amounts added.


----------



## Matty_Kay (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, the wine fermented to dry and went through mlf so when I saw the rush of bubbles I was kinda surprised. Glad its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Elmer (May 2, 2014)

Matty_Kay said:


> Thanks guys, the wine fermented to dry and went through mlf so when I saw the rush of bubbles I was kinda surprised. Glad its nothing to worry about.




I added an OZ of med Toast Hungarian cubes to a dirt cheap store bought whiskey.
I have it sitting in a fancy glass carafe, and while stealing a little last night I had the same issue. 
Bubbles and bubbles, and bubbles!

Of course it is weird that I noticed this in a store bought whiskey, but never paid enough attention to see it in the wine I make!


----------

